# Oil Leak



## karter18 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a '99 sentra with a 1.6L 5speed and it has had an oil leak for about four months now, I redid the oil pan gasket and it still has a leak on the passenger side and leaks more toward the front or middle of the engine where all the pulleys and accessories are, any suggestions?


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

karter18 said:


> Hey guys, I have a '99 sentra with a 1.6L 5speed and it has had an oil leak for about four months now, I redid the oil pan gasket and it still has a leak on the passenger side and leaks more toward the front or middle of the engine where all the pulleys and accessories are, any suggestions?


This is the front main seal that you'll need to replace (crank seal). Cost is about $6.61 and 1.5 hours of work. Steps:

1.) Loosen nuts on wheel
2.) Jack up car
3.) take nuts off
4.) Remove both belts, power steering belt has a tensioner nut and lock nut you will need to losen
5.) If you have an idler pulley, it's easy to take the main belt off by loosing the nut
6.) After nuts are off, you'll need to get a air rachet to losen the crank nut. I can't remember the exact size (around 1 1/16 or so)
7.) once nut is out, wiggle crank pulley back and forth till pulley comes off
8.) Once pulley is off, you'll see the seal. Take a curved screw driver and gently remove seal without scratching the edges
9.) to put new seal back in, use a small piece of wood to put seal in FLUSH. You don't need a hammer, just slowly push it in.
10.) reassemble 

Sounds harder than it actually is. There is a walkthrough on here on this issue, very common on this motor. Do not do the start trick to get the nut off. The issue with this is, you won't be able to get it tight when you go to tighten it. Good Luck.

Here's the part you will need. I recommend this one since it's made by Nissan. The first one I got was from Autozone and didn't hold as well.

CourtesyParts :: [13042] SEAL-OIL,CRANKSHAFT FRONT - Sentra / 200SX (B14U) 1995-03/1998 1.6L
Jason


----------



## karter18 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks, I bought the seal today and plan on changing it tomorrow, hope it works


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

karter18 said:


> Thanks, I bought the seal today and plan on changing it tomorrow, hope it works


Should fix it. I had the same issue when I bought mine, which was probably why mine was so cheap. Make sure you don't overflow your oil in this car or you'll be doing it again.

Jason


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 23, 2008)

got the very same issue on my daughter's 99 as well. plan to change out that seal during the Thanksgiving week. thanks....


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

javelina1 said:


> got the very same issue on my daughter's 99 as well. plan to change out that seal during the Thanksgiving week. thanks....


No problem. It's what we do here. Just another great site, with great people! :fluffy:


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

*Oil leaks, other places to check.*

That front seal is usually the problem but I have found that the power steering reservoir hose is often also the problem. That hose goes from the reservoir to the pump and deteriorates. It leaks right though the hose. It will drip down between the pump and the firewall and the wind will whip it everywhere!

Also check the oil pressure sending unit. It is located just above and to the passenger side of the oil filter.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

etepsnewo said:


> That front seal is usually the problem but I have found that the power steering reservoir hose is often also the problem. That hose goes from the reservoir to the pump and deteriorates. It leaks right though the hose. It will drip down between the pump and the firewall and the wind will whip it everywhere!
> 
> Also check the oil pressure sending unit. It is located just above and to the passenger side of the oil filter.


Yep. I need to replace this as well. Believe it's noted as the "oil pressure sensor" not sending unit.


----------



## maxair74 (Nov 19, 2008)

*oil leak*

i replaced the front seal on my 94 ga16de and it still leaks.i got the seal from napa.could it be a crappy seal or the oil pump.i just replaced my timing cover.oil just runs out behind the pulley.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

maxair74 said:


> i replaced the front seal on my 94 ga16de and it still leaks.i got the seal from napa.could it be a crappy seal or the oil pump.i just replaced my timing cover.oil just runs out behind the pulley.


As I said before, you need to get an OEM seal. Rean IAN's post on here, he had the same issue.


----------



## maxair74 (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah, it makes sense.napa is just as bad as auto zone when it comes to critcal parts for nissans.last year i went through 4 starters and they were all faulty.anyways,thanks for the advice.also, does anyone if a specv engine or altima 2.5 fit in a 94 sentra?


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

maxair74 said:


> yeah, it makes sense.napa is just as bad as auto zone when it comes to critcal parts for nissans.last year i went through 4 starters and they were all faulty.anyways,thanks for the advice.also, does anyone if a specv engine or altima 2.5 fit in a 94 sentra?


It should, but you'd have to change the mounts possibly. I've heard bad things about the 2.5. I'd stay away from it.


----------



## maxair74 (Nov 19, 2008)

so the spec v would be the best choice?


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

maxair74 said:


> so the spec v would be the best choice?


My opinion, buy motor swaps on this car is a complete was of time. The 1.6 you'll read is by far one of the best gas saver, realible motors ever! By the time you are done with all the $$ spending in swaps or build up, I'll still beat you in a 89 mustang that is bone stock. These cars weren't made to be fast...they're damn sedans, family cars, gas savers, etc. :lame: The 94 sentra's are in another class. You might want to post there. Do yourself a favor and don't swap it.


----------



## maxair74 (Nov 19, 2008)

i just replaced my front seal with a factory one and it still leaks.could it be the oil pump?


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

maxair74 said:


> i just replaced my front seal with a factory one and it still leaks.could it be the oil pump?


Oil pump is internal and would never cause a leak. did you check the oil pressure sensor? How does it look around the valve cover? Also check the oil pan seal. These are the only spots I can think of.

Jason


----------



## CASTLK (Feb 17, 2010)

maroonsentra said:


> Oil pump is internal and would never cause a leak. did you check the oil pressure sensor? How does it look around the valve cover? Also check the oil pan seal. These are the only spots I can think of.
> 
> Jason


Agree 100% the oil pump can not cause an oil leak, follow the advise given and repair accordingly and you should be good.


----------



## bryant77 (Nov 30, 2005)

maxair74 said:


> i just replaced my front seal with a factory one and it still leaks.could it be the oil pump?


It could be from the oil sending unit.I have similar problem before. I replaced my crankshaft oil seal & the oil ending unit. No oil leak from engine as of now. Before I thought it was coming from the oil pan gasket.


----------



## CASTLK (Feb 17, 2010)

If the engine is soaked with oil it's a safe bet just to replace both at the same time and be done with it so hopefully you only have to get dirty once.


----------

